# 125 gallon stocking



## bigdaddycon (Dec 13, 2008)

hi all, i will be setting up my new 6x18x22 125 gallon tank in about 3 weeks. i will be moving my cichlids from my 55 gallon growout to it, the fish are 1 1.5 inch jack dempsey, 1 1.5 inch gold severum, 1 2 inch male convict, and 5 blackskirt tetras as dithers. my question is when the 125 is set up and fish are in could i possibly and another larger cichlid to it something like a red devil.


----------



## bigdaddycon (Dec 13, 2008)

so no one has any thoughts about this setup. i been thinking that im not going to get the red devil, but i was wondering about a texas cichlid, or some other large cichlid, what do you think could possibly work.


----------



## Nathan43 (Jul 9, 2007)

A red devil would probably cause some problems, but you could probably add another severum. Maybe even an oscar would work, but either way, those tetras are feeders when fully grown.


----------



## bigdaddycon (Dec 13, 2008)

thanks for the reply,thats what i thought about the red devil, but just thought i would see what other people thought. i'm not going to get the red devil anymore, but was wondering what other larger growing cichlids might work. what about a texas.


----------



## A b s T r a c T (Jul 1, 2008)

well a 125g tank can stock most things within reason

get x6 of your fav cichlid wait till u can sex them i would go 1m,2f get rid of the other 3
a nice trio of JDs would look nice and possibly get some dithers

a 125 is a nice size tank as long as you dont go silly u could have what ever fish u wanted(within reason) :thumb:


----------



## MetalHead06351 (Oct 3, 2007)

A texas could work. They are jerks though and your severum might not be able to handle it. You could add a few more male convicts and maybe another mid-sized cichlid. Another severum, or an oscar are both good ideas. you could also do firemouths, a salvini, some of the pike cichlids could work, maybe a nicaragua cichlid or two. I would pick some cichlids that get around 8-10 inches that you like and then repost. Narrowing down the list would help alot for suggestions.


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

My RD has never caused problems, but he fights back hard if something motions aggression towards him, other then that he is a big sucky LOL, i still would recommend against the RD.

an Oscar would be what i would add, but i suppose you could consider a Gold Saum, Carpintis, robertsoni, etc. there is a lot of fish you could add.


----------



## bigdaddycon (Dec 13, 2008)

well so far i'm leaning towards getting an oscar or another severum, but i'm still not sure. some others i like are the choclate cichlid, green terror,uaru, firemouths, and, blue acara. but i was re-thinking about getting a red devil, if i did i would put the severum in a different tank, so do you think that a red devil could get along with the jack dempsey and cons. they all will be the same size when put in the tank, i know red devils are really agressive i just never have had one because i didnt have a big enough tank but now i do. anyway what do you think i should do.


----------



## josmoloco (Aug 23, 2008)

noooo! red devils are bad news. An oscar and a couple more severums would be great.Just make sure that the oscar is a good deal smaller than the others when you add him. mabe let the others grow up for a few months first. Have you considered dithers(giant danios,large barbs)and catfish(pictus, synodontis) for tankmates.


----------



## bigdaddycon (Dec 13, 2008)

i'm gonna go ahead and get the red devil, even though red devils are very agressive, and each fish has their own personality but how would 1 red devil, 1 jack dempsey, and 2 male cons do in the 125 for a few years, since thats how long it will be till i can upgrade again. also i'm gonna get the smallest red devil i can so should i add all the fish to the tank at the same time or should i put the jd and cons in first then add the devil a few weeks later.


----------



## PChap (Mar 6, 2007)

I would hesitate to go with 2 males of the same species, even in a 125. But I'm like the most conservative guy you'll find when it comes to what fish goes with what and how many gallons for this fish. So keep that in mind as you read this.

I like the idea of the RD, JD, and 1 male Con. If no Cons, I'd go with a false GT. Been jonesing for one pretty bad for a while now.


----------



## bigdaddycon (Dec 13, 2008)

i'm gonna do 1 red devil 1 jd and 1 male con should i add them at the same time or add the jd and con first then the devil a few weeks later


----------



## NY SURF RIDER (Dec 26, 2006)

I wouldn't recommend the RD, when he reaches a certain size, he will bully and harass everyone else in the tank. I had to get rid of mine bc he wanted to be the sole fish in a 125g.

I think an Oscar would be a good fish for that set up, the few I've had have been very personable, relatively easy going, and didn't utilize hiding spaces at all.. They just swam back and forth along the top of the tank begging for food.

My current cichlids in my 125 are: 1 JD, 1 Red Tiger Mota, 1 Five Star General, 1 Salvini

I think I got lucky w/ the JD and Red Tiger.. they must both be females bc they don't bother each other at all.. The only problems I have are between the 5 Star and a female Salvini. The Sal instigates but than gets beat up. I like the 5 Star a lot though. He's like an Oscar in the fact that he isn't scared of me walking near the tank.. he never goes into hiding places, he just stays around the top constantly looking to be fed.


----------



## bigdaddycon (Dec 13, 2008)

since i decided on the stock in the 125 which will be 1 rd, 1 jd, and 1 or 2 male cons. should i get the rd(the smallest on i can) and put it in the 55 with the jd and cons to grow it up a bit with the others or sould i wait till i set the 125 up(which will be about 2 or 3 weeks, or should i wait till the tank has been set up and running and the others are in then get the rd. also i will be transferring everything over from the 55 so cycling wont be an issue.


----------



## jcushing (Apr 6, 2008)

if you had a really aggresive fish that only got to like 6" it wouldnt be a big deal but a RD is real aggressive and it will be the biggest fish in that tank by a good mount once it gets older.

i have to agree with everyone else, grab another sev a oscar or chocolates or maybe vieja, nic's, psittacus


----------



## bigdaddycon (Dec 13, 2008)

ok i have been thinking more about the fish i want in the 125 and have come up with a few options that i would like to run by everybody. the first option is 1 rd and tankmates ? the second option is 1 oscar 1 jd and 1 male con and the third option is 1 jaguar cichlid by itself unless it could have tankmates while its young. What im looking for is a large cichlid that gets about 12 to 14 inches(besides an oscar) that could live with the jd and con on the 125 for life.


----------



## NY SURF RIDER (Dec 26, 2006)

From my own experience, I had a blackbelt that was relatively easy going, he coexisted fine w/ a con and JD. Keeping the blackbelt was the reason I got rid of my RD, the RD had my blackbelt pinned down to a square inch of tank space... Anyway, they grow pretty big and are beautiful looking fish


----------



## bigdaddycon (Dec 13, 2008)

thanks for the suggestion about the blackbelt, ill look in to them. anyway would a jaguar be fine in a 125 for life, also what are their personilty like. i know they are very agressive but could it have tankmates.


----------



## bigdaddycon (Dec 13, 2008)

hey everybody it looks like ill be setting up the tank sooner than i expected(as in it will be on monday). so i need to get the stock list nailed down, now i like the jag but i would have to order them since my lfs doesnt carry them, so i may not do one. so what i would like to know is if a rd could have any tankmates in the 125, and what you guys think would get along with them,because i willl possibily be leaving the jd and con in the 55 since they are both less than 2 inches so they would be fine in it for a while, so that means i will have the 125 to stock.


----------



## Nathan43 (Jul 9, 2007)

Get's along with a red devil? I would say nothing  
If you get them young, you could probably put in a few CA's and it might or might not work out if they are raised together such as RD, Midas, Flowerhorn, Festae, texas. It really depends on the fish, though you might have a better chance if they are females. Some big armored cats might be an option also. If so, no more then 3 of the above listed, convicts could be good dithers if you have secure hiding places.


----------



## jcushing (Apr 6, 2008)

bigdaddycon said:


> What im looking for is a large cichlid that gets about 12 to 14 inches(besides an oscar) that could live with the jd and con on the 125 for life.


i already gave you 3 of those (chocolates or maybe vieja, or psittacus)


----------



## Nathan43 (Jul 9, 2007)

His choices are much more plausable :thumb:


----------



## bigdaddycon (Dec 13, 2008)

hey im still not sure what im gonna put in the tank, but i have a question about some caves for the tank. in my otther tanks i used terracotta pots but im tired of the look of them so i want to know can you use pvc pipe like the type you can buy at lowes


----------



## Bignick (Dec 20, 2008)

You can use PVC. You might try and get some Java Moss to grow over it.


----------



## bigdaddycon (Dec 13, 2008)

thanks to everyone who has helped, when i set up the tank and stock it ill let you know


----------



## bigdaddycon (Dec 13, 2008)

just an update on the tank, its now set up and the stock is 1 rd, 1 jd, and 1 con. now i was wondering if i could add an oscar to the tank and how it would work out long term.


----------



## jack lover (Aug 12, 2008)

A tri-mac


----------



## NY SURF RIDER (Dec 26, 2006)

In my experience, you usually end up feeling bad for the Oscar bc the RD constantly kicks his ass


----------



## bigdaddycon (Dec 13, 2008)

hey guys i ended up gettin the oscar, so now the stock in the 125 is 1 o, 1 rd, and 1 jd. now i now that the rds aggrission will play a big factor in this setup, but i wanted to know if size wise will all three be able to live in the 125 for life.


----------



## bigdaddycon (Dec 13, 2008)

hi i going to take back the rd, so that leaves the o, and jd in the 125. so what can i put with them


----------



## bigdaddycon (Dec 13, 2008)

hey everybody, ok i took back the rd to the lfs and got a severum, then i put the o in a different tank cause the jd was beating it up. so i want to try to have a jd, sev, con, and either a green terror or a texas or both if they get along. so which one would be better suited, and if i get both would all these fish coexist in the 125 when they are all full grown, if they dont beat the tar out of each other.


----------



## bigdaddycon (Dec 13, 2008)

right now in my 125 i have 1 sev, 1 jd, and 1 female con, i want to put another sev in it. so if i do could i put a green terror or a texas in there to.


----------



## bigdaddycon (Dec 13, 2008)

alright, i have decided that im gonna order a fish online from bluegrass cichlids. now the ones i like are texas, choclate, green terror, and, vieja synspilum, which one would be a better choice for the 125 with 1 sev, 1 firemouth, and 1 jd. also it looks like they dont have overnight shipping in my area, so ill have to do some other method, can someone ease my mind since this is my first time ordering fish online.


----------



## bigdaddycon (Dec 13, 2008)

hey guys one more question could i put two of the fish i asked about in with the sev jd and fm, if so which ones would be the best bets.


----------



## bigdaddycon (Dec 13, 2008)

hi everybody me again, the 125 is now stocked, with 1 jd, 1 firemouth, 1 texas, and 1 vieja synspilum. now i was wondering is there any catfish that gets about a foot long that i could add to the tank, i was thinking mabey a lima shovelnose, but i dont have any experience with them. so mabey someone can point me in the right direction on that. also would all these fish be able to live in the 125 happily for life.


----------



## bigdaddycon (Dec 13, 2008)

i want to know if i could add a red tailed shark, or a common pleco, or some type of catfish( mabey someone could give me some ideas on which one would work), to my tank.


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

bigdaddycon said:


> well so far i'm leaning towards getting an oscar or another severum, but i'm still not sure. some others i like are the choclate cichlid, green terror,uaru, firemouths, and, blue acara. but i was re-thinking about getting a red devil, if i did i would put the severum in a different tank, so do you think that a red devil could get along with the jack dempsey and cons. they all will be the same size when put in the tank, i know red devils are really agressive i just never have had one because i didnt have a big enough tank but now i do. anyway what do you think i should do.


i dont know where you live, but if you live remotely near Winnipeg Manitoba Canada, i will sell you my RD cheap, he is a big baby and doesnt/hasnt attacked any of my fish, i bought him at 7" he is now 9" and he still hasnt really done more then a measly chase rarely (*** seen him chase a couple times, and usually it is my other fish provoking him...

just read your last post, you got a synspilum huh? they are BEAUTIFUL, awesome choice!

the Red Tail, Pleco, and another cat would all work IMO, as long as the RTS is big enough.

a lima shovelnose would most likely work out fine, they dont normally get over a foot.


----------



## bigdaddycon (Dec 13, 2008)

thank you for the reply, i might get a lima shovelnose, but still not sure, i am gonna get a rts


----------



## trimac (Mar 27, 2003)

I had a red devil kill a larger Trimac and wound a lot of others in a 1032 gallon pond-not to say that all are that aggressive but as a norm Red Devil can get pretty mean.


----------



## bigdaddycon (Dec 13, 2008)

i almost forgot to ask, i read that the vieja synspilum can get about 17 inches, if it does get that big will it be able to live in the 125 with 1 texas, 1 jd, and 1 fm for life.


----------



## bigdaddycon (Dec 13, 2008)

hey guys right now in my 125 i have 1 vieja synspilum, 1 jd, 1 texas, and 1 fm. i would like to remove the jd and fm and put them in a different tank. if i do that do you think i could add a jaguar or a losielle to the tank, and how long would the jag be able to live in the 125 with the rest.


----------



## bigdaddycon (Dec 13, 2008)

hey, in the 125 is 1 texas 1 vieja synspilum 1 jd and 1 fm, now want i wouldlike to know is if i put the jd in a different tank could i put a loiselli in the tank. someone plz help me out


----------



## bigdaddycon (Dec 13, 2008)

also if the loiselli wont work woul a green terror or chlocate cichlid


----------



## Joels fish (Nov 17, 2007)

I'd go with the Chocolate because I think it would be less likely to become aggressive. Most of what you've stated that you'd like are fairly aggressive and if your looking for a community they aren't the best choices. Texas and Synspilums get pretty mean and the Vieja gets really big. The JD should be fine and the Firemouth as well, with say a Chocolate and maybe something like a Sev or Uaru. When adults I think that would make for a pretty nice Tank. Just my 2 cents though.


----------



## bigdaddycon (Dec 13, 2008)

me again, i just ordered a loiselle from bluegrass aquatics, so in the tank will be 1 texas 1 jd 1 fm 1 vieja synspilum, and 1 loiselle, now i will be thinning out the stock a little but since all the fish are 2 inches or less i figure i have some time.


----------



## bigdaddycon (Dec 13, 2008)

oh and since *** never had a loiselle can someone who has had one share their experience with it.


----------



## bigdaddycon (Dec 13, 2008)

hey everybody, i have an update on the tank. in it is 1 texas, 1 jd, 1 fm, and 1 oscar. unfortunely the synspilum didnt make it( thats why i have the o in there), but all the others are doing just fine. now i was wondering if all these guys could live in the 125 for life, also i have the true texas not the green one. one more thing the loiselle will be going in a different tank unless the oscar cant stay in the 125.


----------

